# Correct Tube Size for 26x2.3" Tire



## pakimoefaux (Apr 6, 2010)

I was looking online to get some spare tubes for my MTB. My tire size is 26x2.3". I see a set of 5 tubes on PricePoint for $9.98 but the largest size is 26 x 1.9 - 2.125. Now the question is, will these tubes fit my 2.3 tire or do I need a "2.3" tube? 

Sorry about the new question and glad to have a Beginners Corner haha...


----------



## tihsepa (May 15, 2009)

The tube you mentioned will be just fine. Heck your tire could actually be smaller than 2.3 depending on manufacturer. Either way the 2.125 tube will be fine.


----------



## pakimoefaux (Apr 6, 2010)

Good to know, thanks... I just saw some other tubes that stated ' 2.3" ' so I was thrown off...


----------



## valiant1974 (May 18, 2009)

pakimoefaux said:


> I was looking online to get some spare tubes for my MTB. My tire size is 26x2.3". I see a set of 5 tubes on PricePoint for $9.98 but the largest size is 26 x 1.9 - 2.125. Now the question is, will these tubes fit my 2.3 tire or do I need a "2.3" tube?
> 
> Sorry about the new question and glad to have a Beginners Corner haha...


Tubes stretch. Period. I'm using standard 26" tubes on my 650b wheelset. They work perfectly.


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

When you install a smaller than rated tube in a larger tire, what happens is the tube stretches a bit more than it is rated for, and you will lose a small amount of puncture resistance.
In theory the tube should work fine, but I personally would use a larger rated tube myself.
Unless you are a weight weenie trying to shave weight off the bike.
A tube rated for 2.1-2.5 would be much better, a tad heavier, but slightly less prone to small punctures since it will not be over inflating.


----------

